
Help this #OpenData survey to find key drivers in software - aliostad
Yeah, yet another survey, but this one is short (only 10 questions) and all the results (along with raw data) will be published for everyone to use #OpenData<p>Please take 3-4 minutes to fill this short survey:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.surveymonkey.co.uk&#x2F;r&#x2F;XWYWXXG<p>It is designed to get software community&#x27;s opinion about key drivers in software.<p>Raw data and results will be shared on github: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;aliostad&#x2F;KeyDriversInSoftwareSurvey
======
aliostad
Thanks for taking the survey. And bear in mind after all it will be your data
:)

